# Mario - the new Trent Reznor!



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Anyone ever hear this classic mashup? Super Mario Bros.-meets-'Closer'. I love this.

Here's a link for anyone who wants to check it out. 

http://killermookie.org/node/221


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

That's a cool mashup. Used to get played in some clubs round my way a couple of years ago, but you don't hear it any more. If I can find a new venue for my night I might have to rectify that!


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

Couldn't get it to play.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

Did you try downloading it directly to your pc? Worked fine for me that way.


----------



## b3n (May 22, 2006)

I've heard 'Closer' & 'Wannabe' (spice girls ) but not the Mario one...will check this out.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2006)

404.


----------



## hydrophidian (May 25, 2006)

very odd, very odd indeed


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2006)

Works for me, fellas. Just tried it again. (Of course, I've had this song on my computer for awhile anyway.)

I'm using Firefox. Mayhaps that makes a diff?

They titled the mp3 Nine Inch Goombas - Closer to Mario.


----------



## darren (May 25, 2006)

I didn't think it was a very successful mashup. It was more like "Closer" with a bunch of video game samples played over it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2006)

darren said:


> I didn't think it was a very successful mashup. It was more like "Closer" with a bunch of video game samples played over it.


I can see that. But that doesn't negate it's humor, which was the point of the post.

For me personally, I found it hilarious. It still gives me a chuckle if I haven't listened to it in a while.


----------



## Nik (May 25, 2006)

This is pretty old. I had a friend who moved away 4 years ago, who was obesessed with NIN and had a CD full of different remixes of "Closer" and this was his favorite.

Having said that, that song does bring back memories, although I never really liked NIN.


----------

